# Hello



## RosieSunshine

Hello everyone, 

This is the first time I have been on this forum. I'm starting the early process of my IVF journey. 

Looking forward to chat with people and listen to other journeys.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Rosie

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Sushai

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Regin7

Hi! Cardially welcome you!
Ladies here are the hell of support. This is a super right place to be in!
Me - 42 yo, dx: endo& PCOS with long history of infertility struggles. Successfuly finished ivf cycle with donor egg a year ago. Will be glad to help. 
All the best of luck with your cycle!


----------

